# third leg heartland triple crown



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I'll be there bright and early Sunday morning. I believe the weather forecast said that it was going to be hot!:wink:


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Shoot*

Sat. morning for me-hope the rain stays away!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Me, Ultratec1 and possum trapper will be there saturday morning. weather looks like it will be muggy and damp, but i dont believe we will see any rain.
im taking my rubber boots in case its muddy.:wink:

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*sunday*

Won't make it till sunday morning, curious to hear how the coarse is if anyone shoots today.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

made it back today.They sure made the course pretty easy this time :wink:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i shot ok for me, i was on and off. seems i was either nailing 11s or shooting 5s. 364-13...:embara: 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*results anyone?*

Did any of you stick around this afternoon to see the results? Particularly MBR?


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*Mbr*

I know that there was a 408 top score then a mid 380's, 379 and 374 at about 3pm on sunday those are the top four in the MBR class sorry can't help out more. We thought it was a very tough and challenging coarse at Altlantic this weekend,hats off for a good one. Only thing I'd like to have seen is a water jug on the D-range about where D3,4,5,6 and 7 were, it just would have been a good point to wet your whistle.


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*thanks tree frog*

I shot the 408 and I think possum trapper shot a 385. I was just curious if anyone beat me.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

I did shoot the 385.That 408 in mbr is pretty darn good and I dont think anyone will touch it.Shot A and C even and B -9 down and D-6 down just could not in a rythem at all.I was in second 10 down(overall) and it would be my guess i didnt make up enough points up for me to move up but at least I shot all of them this year.


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

I think 408 won the mbr 388 mbo. Hey possum trapper you won a bow sling in bedford.I won a doniker picked it up in mckean.I think you can get your sling at the worlds.I shot bad on a&b then 5 up on c was 7 up with two targets to go and dropped 7 pts.


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*hats off*

My hats off to Huntelk shooting up on that coarse in my opinon is very salty. It was a well stretched out and set up I thought, congrats to all that did well on a tuff set-up (at least for me) LOL..


----------



## grizzlyman (Jan 31, 2004)

Those are some great scores on a good course guys. Grats to all who shot well. I on the other hand had a normal day where I would start of good and fall after the first ten targets. May be next year I can help put the pressure on for a race to the triple crown.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

RHOADZ said:


> I think 408 won the mbr 388 mbo. Hey possum trapper you won a bow sling in bedford.I won a doniker picked it up in mckean.I think you can get your sling at the worlds.I shot bad on a&b then 5 up on c was 7 up with two targets to go and dropped 7 pts.


I am not going to worlds so I guess I am out a sling


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

any one know the final scores?


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

Trapper I think you should go to the worlds you can compete with anybody.All it takes is putting two days back to back.:darkbeer:


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Scores*

Hey Bruce, Bob worked on the scores last night till 1:30 am. He is half done. Scores should be up soon. What did you shoot for a score? Did you like the course? 
Mike:darkbeer:


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

I shot 388 with 10 thought the course was very tough. Great setup as always I wish I had the last two targets on C&D back lost 7 pts in those targets.11 down on A&B 5 up on C 2up on D till brain fart on last two.shot four 5s 1 8 10 11s not bad for blind guy. how did you end up?


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

Bruce, my old arse shot the worst i have shot in 4 years of shooting. Next leg we put on i am not working it the day before i shoot. I need my strength. Next year i am going to shoot MSR. I'll be 50. Talked to Bob earlier this am and he said he would call me with the top 3 places in MBO & MBR so then i'll have to leave him alone so he can get it all done.:darkbeer:


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

RHOADZ said:


> Trapper I think you should go to the worlds you can compete with anybody.All it takes is putting two days back to back.:darkbeer:


Got to work that weekend and it would take a act of congress to get it changed.I had to change a few from the first of the year to shoot indoors and this triple crown so I am pretty much stuck here shooting the locals till the leaves fall


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Scores*

Bruce you are #1. You won by 3 points over Kris. Good job.:darkbeer:


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

Huntelk you have a pm.


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

thanks bow47 man it was a tough year.If I could only put two days back to back at ohio next weekend.There seems to be some really good shooters coming up these days.:boxing:


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Scores*

Alls i have right now are the top 5 in MBO.
Bruce Rhoads 1152
Kris Lappala 1149
Stan H. 1118
B.J. Deaton 1089
Ryan Strand 1085 

All of the scores should be on our website tonight or tomorrow.
Again, CONGRATES TO BRUCE.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Congrats Bruce and the guys in the top 3 on some good shooting. looks like i dropped out of the top 5.:tongue: i might give you guys a run next year, if i just eliminate my ?%#@^ shots.:wink:

Shot Strong
Tony


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Atlantic scores*

Scores are up from our shoot, looks like the overall scores are not on yet. I do see a booger messup or two they should be corrected soon. One i see is target tony score from st. joe isn't on there. Sorry Tony.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Target Tony said:


> Congrats Bruce and the guys in the top 3 on some good shooting. looks like i dropped out of the top 5.:tongue: i might give you guys a run next year, if i just eliminate my ?%#@^ shots.:wink:
> 
> Shot Strong
> Tony


nock nock,who's there????????Oh thats right tony dont have any nocks left.did I tell you I was sorry about that.them pin nocks from gold tip are not very durable now are they:wink::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

hey possum, them pin nocks have held up great in the past. but lately here i have been finding a lot more centers.:wink: you and Bj have wrecked havoc on my arrows, but i still have 13 more and im sure i will get a few of yours and some of Mr Deatons in the next few shoots. :wink:


bow47man. dont worry about my St Joe score, it saves me the embarrassment of having everyone see what i shot.:wink: i ended up 7th overall in MBO. im sure the final standings will reflect that.

Congrats to the top shooters in all the classes. you all shot well and deserve your awards. 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

Congrats to you bruce !! This is terry. It sure was a tough shoot!! Good luck to ya at Nelsonville!!


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

possum trapper said:


> nock nock,who's there????????Oh thats right tony dont have any nocks left.did I tell you I was sorry about that.them pin nocks from gold tip are not very durable now are they:wink::tongue::tongue:


possum can't you leave that poor guy alone?:wink: Tony get used to possums
antics i'm sure he'll be dishin' you for a long time. possum have you tried out the stein yet? You did deserve it.:darkbeer:


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

I only dishout half from what I recieve.Them guys abuse all the time and I have to get them back when I can.Just ask Tony about the child locks on Benards truck:wink::77::crybaby2: I have tried out the mug its a cold one:cheers:


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

hey trapper how come you guys don't ever give me a chance at those nocks?
:tongue:


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

RHOADZ said:


> hey trapper how come you guys don't ever give me a chance at those nocks?
> :tongue:


Tony has plenty of arrows and the green nocks stand out like you wouldnt imagine.Just ask tony to shoot with him sometime he likes his "reference"arrows.Bruce you wouldnt like mine they are too bright for anyone to see.No one likes my arrows for some reason.Maybe cuz they are rarely close to where you want to hit:embara::wink::nyah::greenwithenvy:
Good job Bruce with another:first:


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

thanks I would rather shoot bjs anyway,I think I make him nervus he never wants to shoot with me that often,


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

RHOADZ said:


> thanks I would rather shoot bjs anyway,I think I make him nervus he never wants to shoot with me that often,


Bernards are fun to hit cuz he gets kinda mad and its usually game on B*>#! he claims.Maybe I can get a shot at them at the Iowa games


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

possums just getting even for the nocks i blasted off at the lucas shoot.:wink: its all fun until someone loses a nock or shoots a 5.:wink:
i dont mind if my nocks get wiped out. at least that tells me my arrows are in the right place to be shot at. :wink:

at least you can see my nocks.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*nocks*

You guys are funny.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

its all about fun. best groups of guys i have had the pleasure to shoot with. you think its funny here, you should shoot a round with us, it gets even better. 

but i get tired of being the stepchild all the time.:wink:


Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Pictures From The Shoot*

Pictures from the shoot are up on the website. Check them out. I didn't get pics of everyone but there are some good pics to remind us of the shoot.
ENJOY!
Mike


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I think you took pictures of every group there but ours. It is probably best best. LOL


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*IBO Heartland Triple Crown*

Just wondering what IBO gives out for overall standings and to how many places?


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*IBO Heartland Triple Crown*

What is your website for Atlantic archers? The Iowa bowhunters web page is down. That is how I find your web address. Thank You


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.thecybersolution.com/aa/

i dont see any final standings


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

RHOADZ said:


> thanks I would rather shoot bjs anyway,I think I make him nervus he never wants to shoot with me that often,


Alright thats it... I'm offically calling out the big gun aka RHOADZ aka 6 time heartland champ. 

If I can get off work for the Iowa games then it is ding ding ding Game on B---ch:tongue:


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*IBO Heartland Triple Crown*

Does anyone agree that it is time to see the overall standings? Don't know which club is responsible, but would be nice to see the official overall standings. I can do the math, but my math isn't offficial.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

ultratec1 said:


> Alright thats it... I'm offically calling out the big gun aka RHOADZ aka 6 time heartland champ.
> 
> If I can get off work for the Iowa games then it is ding ding ding Game on B---ch:tongue:


see what I mean,he is always mean behind that keyboard


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

possum trapper said:


> see what I mean,he is always mean behind that keyboard


If I wanted any lip from you I would............awww never mind:wink:


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*IBO Heartland Triple Crown*

Really wish the organizers of this event could take 2 minutes and re-add my overall score and correct it !! Little frustrating when i put all that time, effort, and money into this triple crown. I'll make it easy for you. 392+386+374= 1152. Hope someone will take care of this matter promptly.
Thank You,
Terry Holland
Hunter Class


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Ibo Heartland Triple Crown*

A big thank you for the organizers for the correction of my score !! Hats off to you all!! All three shoots were great!!!
Thank You,
Terry holland


----------

